# How are my water parameters?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Before:

PH: 7.6
Highrange PH: 7.9
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 80

After:

PH: 7.6
Highrange PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 5.0
Nitrate: 40


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not much change...but the nitrate reading. Good?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

You're not cycled yet...you should be worrying about the nitrites now, not the nitrates. 
It doesn't make sense that your nitrates went down so much...unless you did a water change, which is unnecessary to change water while you're cycling. Did you follow the instructions on the nitrate test?

Also, your Ph is 8.0.

The normal Ph test can only read up to 7.6. Even if your Ph is 8...it will still read 7.6. That's the max.

That's why you use the High range Ph test.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Sam said:


> unless you did a water change, which is unnecessary to change water while you're cycling.
> [snapback]1142055[/snapback]​


He needs to watch his water parameters, because his fish are currently in the tank. He is just learning about cycling.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry Doc...can't let you have all the fun.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Sam said:


> Sorry Doc...can't let you have all the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am trying to read througfh his old post and see whats going on.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Doc...can't let you have all the fun. :rasp:
> ...


Ahhh...didn't think about that.
That's why you're the doc.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ok, did you do a water change or did you get the nitrate test straightened out?

The ammonia at zero is good, and it looks to me like your nitrite is peaking. You can look forward to that dropping soon. You should dose with salt to prevent nitrite poisoning.

As far as pH you should only be using 1 kit. If it is maxing out the low range kit, you should be using the high range.

Keep me posted. And just keep it in this thread so it's easy to go back and see your situation.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks alot guys. Yea i'll put the salt in.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Doc, If he uses BIOSPIRA now, will that help a lot and prolly save his fish from some poisoning problems?

jesterx626,
If doc says yes then you might want to find BIOSPIRA in your LFS. They're quite expensive but makes cycling much faster.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> Doc, If he uses BIOSPIRA now, will that help a lot and prolly save his fish from some poisoning problems?
> 
> jesterx626,
> If doc says yes then you might want to find BIOSPIRA in your LFS. They're quite expensive but makes cycling much faster.
> [snapback]1142230[/snapback]​


I don't see it doing a whole lot. He's already started fairly well. The Ammonia is zero, his nitrite seems to have spiked, and he has nitrates. The salt will help with nitrite poisoning.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

weeee im fairly cycled =D. But I dont understand how i cycled it though, i had my tank running for like 2-3 weeks with the stress zyme, novaqua, and amquel. did they do anything to cycle some of it? Did the rbp's i have in there help as well or no?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> weeee im fairly cycled =D. But I dont understand how i cycled it though, i had my tank running for like 2-3 weeks with the stress zyme, novaqua, and amquel. did they do anything to cycle some of it? Did the rbp's i have in there help as well or no?
> [snapback]1142935[/snapback]​


Those are water conditioners and had nothing to do with cycling your tank. The waste from the RBP's is what created the ammonia which started your cycle. If I remember correctly you had a plant in there too correct? Rotting leaves may also have contributed some as well.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

ooh ic.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

doesnt the stress zyme speed up the cycling process?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> doesnt the stress zyme speed up the cycling process?
> [snapback]1142976[/snapback]​


No it does not.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

oh. thanks for the input doc


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi, im also cycling my tank. i just did a water test and these are my results

ammonia = .5-1.0
nitrite = 0.25
high range ph = 7.6
freshwater ph = 7.4

im using a "freshwater master test kit" doc wellfish.

am i good to go?by the way im using my filter from my previous set up and i also have some feeders in there. thanks


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Piranha Fan said:


> Hi, im also cycling my tank. i just did a water test and these are my results
> 
> ammonia = .5-1.0
> nitrite = 0.25
> ...


What are you nitrates looking like? You are not done yet, but you are on your way.

FYI, you only have to do one of thet pH tests. Your pH is registering on the regular test, so that is what you use. The high range test does not apply.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Piranha Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, im also cycling my tank. i just did a water test and these are my results
> ...


thanks for the info. as for the nitrates for some reason my kit doesnt come with a tester for it. my kit only tests for ph, high range ph, ammonia, nitrite's, and general carbonate hardness(gh & kh).

do i need to go buy the nitrate test kit? or will i be ok with out it?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Piranha Fan said:


> do i need to go buy the nitrate test kit? or will i be ok with out it?
> [snapback]1146167[/snapback]​


Yes, nitrates are something you are going to want to keep an eye on.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

If you are using Amquel, it is likely giving you false ammonia readings. Amquel, Novaqua and the other ammonia reducing water conditioners react with test kits that use Nessler reagents. Given the other readings, this isnt a big deal in this case, just something to think about for future reference.
Also, I presume you were using the Amquel to keep the ammonia under check. Not a good thing to do IMO. While doing water changes is not going to remove enough ammonia to interfere with the cycle, using Amquel certainly can. It IS effective in locking down ammonia and actually can interfewre with the cycle IME. Simply doing water changes should be enough to keep ammonia and nitrite levels low during the cycle. Like I said, this isnt a big deal as your cycle seems to be going OK, just some thoughts for next time.
As for a nitrate kit, this is certainly a good thing to have but not always a necessity to test for on a constant basis. Once your tank is established, and you have gotten into a good water change schedule, you need only check nitrates once a month unless you make changes in feeding or numbers of fish.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

DonD said:


> As for a nitrate kit, this is certainly a good thing to have but not always a necessity to test for on a constant basis. Once your tank is established, and you have gotten into a good water change schedule, you need only check nitrates once a month unless you make changes in feeding or numbers of fish.
> [snapback]1148575[/snapback]​


I gotta disagree with this one. I think it it important for a new fishkeeper too check nitrates weekly. It lets them, and us, know if their water changing routine is doing what it is supposed to. After that is established as suitable, a monthly check is really all that is needed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> DonD said:
> 
> 
> > As for a nitrate kit, this is certainly a good thing to have but not always a necessity to test for on a constant basis. *Once your tank is established, and you have gotten into a good water change schedule, you need only check nitrates once a month unless you make changes in feeding or numbers of fish.*
> ...


Am I missing something...or are did you guys say the exact same thing? Once you have an established tank....a good water change schedule...then testing monthly is sufficient. I personally think nitrates are overrated.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Am I missing something...or are did you guys say the exact same thing? Once you have an established tank....a good water change schedule...then testing monthly is sufficient. I personally think nitrates are overrated.
> [snapback]1149262[/snapback]​


After rereading his post, it appears that I basically restated what he posted. At first, I thought he was saying that only monthy's are needed. I misead the part "and you have gotten into a good water change schedule" the first time I read it.

My bad....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Again sorry Don, I usually reread your posts several times and try to take in as much as I can. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Am I missing something...or are did you guys say the exact same thing? Once you have an established tank....a good water change schedule...then testing monthly is sufficient. * I personally think nitrates are overrated.*
> [snapback]1149262[/snapback]​


Im with you on that. I never check them....I tested one tank a few monthes back, you may remember that one GG, when I killed some of my bacteria with that gravel vac in that over stocked tank.....

I think its good to use a nitrate test on two occasions, one when setting up a new tank, two when a problem arrises.Guess it couldnt hurt to test periodically, but I dont see the need..


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Hehehe, Im glad to see Im not the only one who misses stuff like that.







No biggy.


----------

